# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Help! Hgh And High Blood Pressure!!

## devilman208

Been on gh cycle only. 2ius 5on/2off 3 weeks now. BP started 120/80. Just got it taken today and jumped to 160/90!! Is this the gh or what. I was going to add aas in 3 weeks but am leery now. I dont remember anything saying that gh raised bp. Please help!!

----------


## bluethunder

Yes, HGH can raise bp caused by extra water retention. But only 2iu's you may need to lower dose and recheck. Check bp approx. same time daily.

----------


## devilman208

Is it something that will go away? Can I control it w/ diet and exercise? If I have to drop ius what is the point of even taking it @ 1 iu?

----------


## bluethunder

Are you taking anything else? Yes, diet & exercise will help lower bp. Why did you ask about exercise? Are you working out?? Since you are only 5 days in I would stop completely and monitor your bp from scratch, then proceed cautiously.

----------


## devilman208

yes iam working out 6 days a week. Diet isnt as good as it should be but its getting there. I am 3 weeks in not 5 days I really dont want to start over if I dont have to. I am only on hgh right now, but was going to add T3 and AAS in the coming weeks. Would it be beneficial to split my injections? 1 iu in the morn and 1 iu in afternoon? I was going to up my ius to 4 but not now! So is this a temporary thing that will pass or will it get worse before it gets better? Im kinda freaked about it because my family has a history of strokes! Thanks for all your help so far. It is greatly appreciated by this newbie!

----------


## devilman208

Bump

----------


## toolman

Don't freak just yet. First those numbers are just into the range where they will medicate you. Also it could be white coat syndrome. Go get yorself an Omron automatic BP machine. The one with the bicep cuff is the most accurate. THey cost about $80. Take it several times during the day. If your numbers are still up there, then tell your doc and he can medicate you. I would not start AAS as this will further spike your BP, depending on what you use. Also you can go to the American Heart Assc website and learn about diet, etc. for BP as well as facts. http://www.americanheart.org/present...tifier=1200000
With a family history of BP and strokes, you are wise to keep watch on it so it sounds like your doing what you should. GO get the BP reader.

----------


## bluethunder

Do not start anything untill you get it down.

----------


## TheChosenOne

> Do not start anything untill you get it down.


Glad to see a nice sensible response. 160/90 is not to be f*cked with. The new "normal" levels for BP are 115/75 which means you are quite a bit over that. 120/80 is now considered to be prehypertensive.

----------


## devilman208

Thanks guys!!

----------


## Jackson111

I am taking some Growth Hormone mimicker. It has GHRH, and I think it has raised my blood pressure. Or at least it made my heart rate shoot through the roof because I didn't take off days like it says to on the package. 

Just beware that it can happen with stuff that is not very powerful, and not even real GH.

----------


## Jessyjack10

> Glad to see a nice sensible response. 160/90 is not to be f*cked with. The new "normal" levels for BP are 115/75 which means you are quite a bit over that. 120/80 is now considered to be prehypertensive.


Wow, so I've got really high bp, I'm between 160/80 and 180/80 ( it varies everytime i take it and this is even when I've been clean for several months). The Doc just gave me a prescription, does anyone know how these bp bills might affect my training ?

----------


## TheChosenOne

> The Doc just gave me a prescription, does anyone know how these bp bills might affect my training ?


It certainly shouldnt effect it negatively.

----------


## znak

> Wow, so I've got really high bp, I'm between 160/80 and 180/80 ( it varies everytime i take it and this is even when I've been clean for several months). The Doc just gave me a prescription, does anyone know how these bp bills might affect my training ?


If your resting bp is actually 180/80, see a doctor. I am not kidding, you have a serious problem and need to get it medicated. Your work-outs if you are intense are russian roulette. You could actually keel over.

Not something to joke about.

----------


## Jessyjack10

Thanks Znak, I have just seen a doc about it, but it's been like that ever since I first took my pressure at 20, I am now 37.

At rest it is not always 180/80, it varies 160-180/80, but i know it's real bad. Many docters have told me it's not too bad since my low pressure is ok, and they think that the high one might be high cause of "doctor's office stress", but I couldn't have been that stress all the time. So I recently decided to go see one of the best heart doc and he says something has to be done about it. I have some kidney and blood test along with a "sound ego" (spelling ?) to see the thinkness of the heart's wall.

Amazing to see that all the other docs never made a big deal about it. Sure they mentioned it but never did they say something has to be done. If there's one thing I've learned over the years is that Doctors are not all the same. Just like when I got my knee surgery, the first doc who operated ruined it and the second fixed what the first one did. 

SO when looking for a doc ALWAYS tried to find the best there is the first time around, it's worth the effort

----------


## znak

> Thanks Znak, I have just seen a doc about it, but it's been like that ever since I first took my pressure at 20, I am now 37.
> 
> At rest it is not always 180/80, it varies 160-180/80, but i know it's real bad. Many docters have told me it's not too bad since my low pressure is ok, and they think that the high one might be high cause of "doctor's office stress", but I couldn't have been that stress all the time. So I recently decided to go see one of the best heart doc and he says something has to be done about it.


Go to the store and buy yourself a bp monitor. I would recommend auto-inflating with cuff for your arm, not wrist. Cost you about $100. Best money you will ever spend. Plot your bp in the AM when rising (and still in bed), at about 4PM and again before bed. Do it everyday for two weeks. It will tell you what and when causes your bp to rise and is great info for your doc.

Take it seriously, my friend.

----------

